# 2009 Rockhopper Expert 29er Single Speed



## Backwoodsguy (Aug 29, 2010)

I am wanting to get this bike to get into Single Speed and looking into a 2009 Rockhopper Expert 29er Single Speed . I am thinking I will like it but need an exit plan if I want to add gears to it. So, my question is, will I be able to convert that bike to a 1 X 9 if I have to? Can someone tell? If it can be done, what would be the challanges?
Thanks


----------



## allroy71 (Sep 28, 2007)

Here is what the bike should have:
1. rear derailleur hanger
2. rear cable guides (not totally necessary)
3. rear wheel with ability to accept 9 speed cog set.

if you don't have all these, you might not be too happy with the bike.


----------



## Backwoodsguy (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks Allroy,
All I am going by right now are the specs on Specialized's website. I have not seen the bike yet. I am waiting on Specialized to call me back. Your number 1 is the most of my concern.


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

*Yes...to all 3*

You could switch them back and forth. I have an 08 Comp and 09 Expert and they both use the same moveable dropouts. You just have to get the deraileur side off a geared Rockhopper. The hub on 09 Expert is a Formula conversion hub. Where you will have to do some imagineering is cable routing because the Expert doesnt have ferrules for the deraileur in the back or front (at least mine doesnt),

I know a guy that switched his out to 9 speed and zip tied cable from front to back along bottom. If it were me, I would follow the brake hose routing so you could buddy up cable with hose and just split off at the seat tube.

Anyway, hope that helps. Here are pics of mine on the shift side so you can see dropout configuration and plan cable route. Have fun!


----------



## Backwoodsguy (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks a lot and yes your input does help a great deal. I do now have the bike in possesion and love its looks. I already ordered the dropouts from my LBS and more parts on the way. I love that sticker of the grenade, where did you get that if I may ask? I also see you still have the stock brakes and rims. Can you tell me how are they holding up? I am thinking about switching them but want to try them out first.
Thanks again, George


----------



## allroy71 (Sep 28, 2007)

Backwoodsguy-glad to see that the new bike will work out. I have two SS bikes that I have had in 1x9 modes. I sure like the flexibility to change things up.


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

*Rims, brakes,etc...*

I've never had problems with the stock rims. Im pretty big (6'2"-235lbs) and they have held up for me just fine. I think it depends on how badly you thrash stuff. Ive had the suspended bikes rims retrued once in 3-4 years, none on the rigid, but I don't drop the carbon forks off big things. and at 235lbs being a weight weenie is a bit like 2 Big Macs and a Diet Coke so a few grams here and there on wheels is no big deal. My kid bent the front one on his 2010 Rockhopper but he T-boned a friends Trek with some velocity, but it trued out.

The brakes I love. No problems, leaks, anything. I like that they use mineral oil not brake fluid that eats everything it touches (including the planet). They are decent to adjust and need little more. They master cylinder top screws are a little soft but when I rounded one they (TRP/Tektro Support) mailed me the new parts really fast. I threw the Jucy's off one of my newer bikes before I got 2 rides on it and ordered the Tektros for it also. Maybe not as blingy as some but great brakes! I run Auriga Comps on my SS Specialized Expert and Raliegh Mojave 29er, Shimano on the Specialized Comp and my XXIX Beltdrive is just starting to get some upgrades and still has BB5's :madman: but will get Tektros or Shimanos as well. I love the mineral oil over DOT and I know everyone has their own deal but thats mine.

I will say if yours has the funny looking rotors (little circles joined) it's a bit of a howler when wet. I run Avid Clean Sweep 3 rotors with them and no howl, turkey gobble, quail qweef, nothing, and they are cheap although I do like the look of the stock rotors because they are uncommon, but there is a reason for that lol.

The grenade?? lol..I think Zumies, cant recall but since they are sort of military themes it seemed appropo...Besides Mr T used grenades and that bikes name is Mister T because he is big, brown, and has a gold chain! But you can't name yours Mr. T, :nono: it's copyrighted by me lol.

Enjoy your new ride, I've had nothing but smiles from mine & I think you'll love SS.


----------



## kcss (Dec 24, 2011)

I picked one of these bikes up this summer on Craigslist with the plan of using it as my winter bike. I took it for a ride the day after getting it and have not ridden my other 29er since. I have been really happy with this bike and don't know why they stopped making it.


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

@kcss-I think sales probobly weren't what they wanted and switched to offering as frameset only (w/EBB) but I feel a year or two premature with so many people getting back to basics and SS's now. Maybe they will offer them again, and maybe even belt drive after everyone else spends the R&D money haha...they ARE great bikes.

@backwoods guy-So how are you liking yours?? Updates & pics please!


----------



## Backwoodsguy (Aug 29, 2010)

I love mine so far. Love the way it rides and they wat way it looks. will post pics soon. I am going to put some 2.2 tires on it also and some new grips. with the feedback on the rims and brakes I am thinking about keeping them for a while. 
God's favorite: I will not name mine Mister T but I might name him Hanibal lol.


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

*great!*

Happy to hear you like it and Hannibal would be a fitting moniker! Im running 2.2 Geax Saguarros and 2.2 Geax AKAs and they are both great and my 2.3 WTB Exiwolfs are good too but a tad more rolling resistance, and don't look wider than the 2.2s but everyone sizes a little different and rims matter too for tire diameter. All three work good for me, but I dont know what you ride on where you live.

Have a good ride!:thumbsup:


----------



## Backwoodsguy (Aug 29, 2010)

I am in middle Tennessee and that is where I ride the most. Kenda Nevegel are the most compatible for our area but I also run WTB's on Jamis and GT. I also seen many guys here that run the Sugaros 2.2 and I might try those on the rockhopper.


----------



## Glynn Sluder (Jun 25, 2011)

I am going to call my lbs and tell them to drop the 19" frame I looked at last weeek off the rack and put it back for me. They have a layaway deal and I can't pass it up.

Been thinking while I pay it off might as well have them switch the chain ring and cog, set it up tubeless and maybe change the fork. How about some suggestions for the chain ring and cog, Niner? Something a little wider on the spline?

Probably get the Origin 8 or whatever deal I can find on a carbon fork like the one above.

This is the second thread where I've had to look at GFB's bike and I'm ready to go for it.


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

There I go again wrecking peoples lives lol. I run the stock truvativ 32t chainring and rear cog is 18 I believe. A little harder on climbs but good all around ride, dirt or townie, but its pretty flat in my locale.


----------



## Backwoodsguy (Aug 29, 2010)

*Here it is*

Rode it day before yesterday and wow. Love the way it rides and improved my average speed by 1 MPH. Can't wait to ride it again as soon as weather and trail conditions pemit. And yes, I have a grenade on it but of course he is a twin with a different name.


----------



## one4teen (Jul 13, 2010)

I've been following this thread from the beginning. And I'm happy to also join the club.

Looking to break it in this afternoon.


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

According to Specialized, there have been recurring problems keeping the sliders from sliding forward under power. They replaced my frame after about 10 "Try this, get back with us" fixes. The new frame with the EBB rocks.


----------



## Glynn Sluder (Jun 25, 2011)

Here's mine with aquired Pace 29 fork and new tires set up tubeless today! 24.20 lbs


----------



## Rni (9 mo ago)

allroy71 said:


> Here is what the bike should have:
> 1. rear derailleur hanger
> 2. rear cable guides (not totally necessary)
> 3. rear wheel with ability to accept 9 speed cog set.
> ...


I did exactly that. 
After a year of rocking single speed. 
I'm 60,000+ miles into it and it's still wonderful.


----------

